# Parm crisps keep sticking



## themonkeytree (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello, I need help making park crisps. I use freshly grated parmesan regiano and put about a tablespoon and a half mounds onto parchment paper. I spray it with non stick spray  spray first. I bake them at 375 for about 5 to 8 minutes. They taste good, put keep sticking to the parchment paper when I try and take them off. Am I cooking them too long or maybe using to much cheese? If someone culd please help me I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2011)

i usually pan fry parm crisps in a non-stick pan with a bit of cooking spray or misted olive oil. that way you can control the cooking process by hand.

my son makes really good cheese crisps this way by mashing up goldfish or cheez-it crackers into the shredded parm.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i usually pan fry parm crisps in a non-stick pan with a bit of cooking spray or misted olive oil. that way you can control the cooking process by hand.
> 
> my son makes really good cheese crisps this way by mashing up goldfish or cheez-it ctackers into the shredded parm.



i think your son has a winner there--the crisps, and you too.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i usually pan fry parm crisps in a non-stick pan with a bit of cooking spray or misted olive oil. that way you can control the cooking process by hand.
> 
> my son makes really good cheese crisps this way by mashing up goldfish or cheez-it crackers into the shredded parm.



Yep.  That's how you make them.  In a pan on stovetop.


----------



## themonkeytree (Sep 30, 2011)

Any ideas why they are sticking though?


----------



## Jcantello (Sep 30, 2011)

themonkeytree said:
			
		

> Any ideas why they are sticking though?



You have to buy a silicone baking mat that goes on your baking sheet. You can find them at target or walmart. Hope this helps


----------



## Hammster (Sep 30, 2011)

A few ideas.
Try mixing in just a bit of A.P. flour. A ratio of 1 tsp flour per 3/4 cup cheese.
Lower the oven temp to closer to 300f and cook 8 to 10 minutes.
Try using 1 tbsp instead of 1.5.
And...allow to fully cool before attempting to remove them.

And a Silpat, as others have mentioned, works better than parchment for this.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 30, 2011)

themonkeytree said:


> Any ideas why they are sticking though?


 
Are you using full fat cheese?  Ive never ever had any stick.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2011)

I've found not all parchment paper is created equal.  I've thrown out an almost full box after the first use when all my bagels stuck to it.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 30, 2011)

Please define parm crisps.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2011)

parmesan cheese melted into a lacy crispy wafer?


----------



## SharonT (Sep 30, 2011)

Try lowering temp. to 350.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 30, 2011)

vitauta said:


> parmesan cheese melted into a lacy crispy wafer?


 
That's a good definition. Lacy... key word.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 30, 2011)

I am intriged, a homemade base or more like a triscut?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2011)

Like this.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Like this.


 Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## themonkeytree (Oct 1, 2011)

When I say park crisps, I am talking about melted parmegiano reggiano til it forms a crisp. I am using real parmegiano reggiano, so it has plenty of fat. Not sure if this matters, but it is brown parchment paper not the white one.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2011)

themonkeytree said:


> When I say park crisps, I am talking about melted parmegiano reggiano til it forms a crisp. I am using real parmegiano reggiano, so it has plenty of fat. Not sure if this matters, but it is brown parchment paper not the white one.




The color is not important.  Some Parchment isn't as slippery as others.  I'm using some brown stuff now that's fine.  The stuff I had to toss was white.


----------

